# Your favorite albums



## KaiFox (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't seen a thread for this topic yet, so tell us: what is your favorite album of all time, ever. 

I'll start with my favorite: _Metropolis Pt.2:_ _Scenes From a Memory_ by Dream Theater. They're not my favorite band (2nd behind Queens of the Stone Age), but this album is a masterpiece and could easily be made into a musical on Broadway. It centers around a murder from 1928, and a man named Nicholas, who is having a recurring dream about the woman who was murdered, named Victoria Page. Nicholas goes to see a hypnotherapist to try and rid himself of this horrific scene, and it takes him on a psychological journey in which he learns about Victoria's life, the events leading up to the murder, and even learns a lot about his own life from Victoria. A tale of deception, murder, intense emotional distress, intriguing characters, irony, and an ending that you'll never see coming, this album is easily the greatest concept album ever created, and is the ultimate, untouchable album in my eyes. I can't say enough about it, so I'll stop ranting and raving about it now. 





Awesome album cover, too.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, since I specialize in Queen ... I'll just list Queen albums =P

It's a choice between these

Queen - 1973

Brilliant songs and Queen's 1st album
Keep Yourself Alive, Liar, Son And Daughter, Jesus, Mad The Swine

Sheer Heart Attack - 1974

Some brilliant song...
Brighton Rock, In The Lap Of The Gods, Stone Cold Crazy,  Bring Back That Leroy Brown, Flick Of The Wrist, In The Lap Of The Gods ... Revisited

A Night At The Opera - 1975

Every song was brilliant
Death On Two Legs (Dedicated To...), Lazing On  A Sunday Afternoon, You're My Best Friend, I'm In Love With My Car, '39, Love Of My Life, Bohemian Rhapsody

News Of The World - 1977

Queen's venture into Punk Rock, after their soft-rock, A Day At The Races...
We Will Rock You,  We Are The Champions, Sheer Heart  Attack, Get Down Make Love

The Game - 1980

Queen's 1st venture into Disco & Symp's
Another One Bites The Dust, Dragon Attack, Crazy Little Thing Called Love

The Works - 1984

Back into their rock genre, after the Disco/Dance of Hot Space
Radio Ga Ga, I Want To Break Free, Hammer To Fall, Is This The World We Created...?

A Kind Of Magic - 1986

Queen's last album to have a tour with it....
A Kind Of Magic, One Vision, Princes Of The Universe, Friends Will Be  Friends, Who Wants To Live Forever?

Greatest Hits Vol I - 1981

Their Greatest Hits set from 1973-1980

Greatest Hits Vol II - 1991

Their Greatest Hits set from 1981-1991

Queen Rocks - 1997

Their Heavyer songs ^^



It's pretty hard to choose between those really, I like the ones I listed >.<


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow.  Is that their whole discography?


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 24, 2009)

captain morgans revenge
leviathan
black sails at midnight: all albums by alestorm.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 24, 2009)

Hmmmm....

Viva La Vida - Coldplay
Without You I'm Nothing - Placebo
Black Market Music - Placebo
Room For Squares - John Mayer
The Downward Spiral - Nine Inch Nails
Bring Me Your Love - City and Colour
Laeteralus - Tool

A nice general mix of emo, glam rock, and industrial *L*


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jun 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Wow.  Is that their whole discography?



Nope

I didn't mention

Queen II - 1974 [[Seven Seas Of Rhye]]
A Day At The Races - 1976 [Somebody  To Love]
Jazz - 1978 [Bicycle Race / Don't Stop Me Now / Fat Bottomed Girls]
Live Killers - 1979 
Queen Rocks Montreal - 1981
Hot Space - 1982 [Under Pressure]
Queen On Fire: Live At The Bowl - 1982
Complete Vision - 1985
Live At Wembley Stadium - 1986
Live Magic - 1986
The Miracle - 1989 [I Want It All]
Innuendo - 1991 [These Are The Days Of Our Lives / The Show Must Go On]
Made In Heaven - 1995 [Too Much Love Will Kill You]
Queen Rocks - 1997 [No-One But You (Only The Good Die Young)]
Greatest Hits Vol III - 1999
Stone Cold Classics - 2006
Return Of The Champions - 2005 [+Paul  Rodgers]
The Cosmos Rocks - 2008 [+Paul Rodgers ... C-Lebrity / Say It's  Not True]
Live In Ukraine - 2009 [+Paul Rodgers]


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 25, 2009)

Reign in Blood, Slayer, 1986. Best Thrash album ever. Period. 
Rust in Peace, Megadeth, 1990, Megadeths best album and my favorite album
Ride the Lightning, Metallica, 1984, My favorite Metallica album
Cowboys from Hell, Pantera, 1990
The Great Southern Trendkill, Pantera, 1996
Blizzard of Ozz, Ozzy Osbourne, 1980, <3333 Randy Rhoads
Paranoid, Black Sabbath, 1970. Classic heavy metal album
Master of Puppets, Metallica, 1986. 
Peace Sells....Buy Who's Buying? Megadeth, 1986
Practice What You Preach, Testament, 1989


----------



## D Void (Jun 25, 2009)

Powerslave by Iron Maidon.
Fallen by Evenesance
Black sabbeth by Black sabbeth
Pronounced Lin-erd Skin-erd by Lynerd Skynerd
...and liberty and justice for all by Metalica
Wrath by Lamb of god


----------



## Takun (Jun 25, 2009)

Modest Mouse - Building Nothing Out of Something(Best Modest Mouse album and "indie" rocks peak for me)
Neutral Milk Hotel - In the Aeroplane Over the Sea(Such a great album)
Pixies - Doolittle(Come on...it's Doolittle.  Best alt rock album ever)
Gorillaz - Demon Days(I can't help but love this album)
At the Drive In - Relationship of Command(Almost had to go with the Vaya EP, but this won out)
Built to Spill - There's Nothing Wrong With Love(TWIN FALLS :3)
Radiohead - Kid A(Great.  Took forever to get into)
Franz Ferdinand - Franz Fredinand(They haven't topped this.  Hard to as well.  Everything just worked on this album and hasn't as well on the others.)


These had stood the test of time so far.  I have a lot of albums that I love, but these I can get into at any time.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 25, 2009)

Dark Passion Play by Nightwish


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 25, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Modest Mouse - Building Nothing Out of Something(Best Modest Mouse album and "indie" rocks peak for me)
> Neutral Milk Hotel - In the Aeroplane Over the Sea(Such a great album)
> Pixies - Doolittle(Come on...it's Doolittle.  Best alt rock album ever)
> Gorillaz - Demon Days(I can't help but love this album)
> ...




Kid A is a hard one...but once you get into it it's always a fave *G*.  Ok Computer is a classic though *S*.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 25, 2009)

>:[ .


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 25, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Reign in Blood, Slayer, 1986. Best Thrash album ever. Period.
> *Rust in Peace, Megadeth, 1990, Megadeths best album and my favorite album*
> *Ride the Lightning, Metallica, 1984, My favorite Metallica album*
> *Cowboys from Hell, Pantera, 1990*
> ...


 
Bolded the ones I love.  I agree, best Metallica album is definitely Ride the Lightning.  And Rust in Peace is Megadeth's best as well.  An album full of riffs, riffs, and more riffs!  
No "Vulgar Display of Power" by Pantera? That's my fav Pantera album.
Testament is soooooooooo underrated.


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> >:[ .


 
???? I don't understand...


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 25, 2009)

Rolling Stones: _Sticky Fingers, Emotional Rescue and Tattoo You (in chronological order_)
Jimmy Buffet: _Banana Wind_
Headstones: _The Oracle of HiFi_
The Cramps: _A Date with Elvis_
Sisters of Mercy: _Floodland_

An eccentric mix of classic rock, alternative, island and rockabilly.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Bolded the ones I love.  I agree, best Metallica album is definitely Ride the Lightning.  And Rust in Peace is Megadeth's best as well.  An album full of riffs, riffs, and more riffs!
> No "Vulgar Display of Power" by Pantera? That's my fav Pantera album.
> Testament is soooooooooo underrated.



Yeah, Testament are extremely underrated, Oh Vulgar Display of Power! Yeah I forgot that album, damn.


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 25, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Yeah, Testament are extremely underrated, Oh Vulgar Display of Power! Yeah I forgot that album, damn.


 
Dude, "A New Level", "By Demons be Driven", "Walk", "Mouth for War".  That album was amazing, despite the horrible recording quality.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 25, 2009)

I have several, but for now I'm just saying _Greatest Hits Live_ by Journey. There is not a single song on there that I don't love.


----------



## Takun (Jun 25, 2009)

Poor Testament.  :c


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 25, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Poor Testament. :c


 
Why poor Testament? Chuck Billy got better, they got back together, made _The Formation of Damnation _(which ROCKS), and are currently writing material for their new album. Sure, I feel bad for Testament because of all they've had to endure, but they going strong again now.


----------



## Isen (Jun 25, 2009)

mewithoutYou- [A-->B] Life
Okkervil River- Black Sheep Boy
Sufjan Stevens- Illinois
Radiohead- OK Computer
Radiohead- Kid A
Anathallo- Floating World
Slowdive- Souvlaki
Circle Takes the Square- As the Roots Undo
Explosions in the Sky- The Earth Is Not a Cold Dead Place
Iron & Wine- Creek Drank the Cradle
Neutral Milk Hotel- In the Aeroplane Over the Sea


----------



## Takun (Jun 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Why poor Testament? Chuck Billy got better, they got back together, made _The Formation of Damnation _(which ROCKS), and are currently writing material for their new album. Sure, I feel bad for Testament because of all they've had to endure, but they going strong again now.



No, no, no.  You got me all wrong.  Because I never hear about them.  D:


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 25, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> No, no, no. You got me all wrong. Because I never hear about them. D:


 
Oh, okay. Makes more sense.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 25, 2009)

*At the Gates:*
_The Red in the Sky is Ours
Terminal Spirit Disease
Slaughter of the Soul
Suicide Final Art_

*Arsis:*
_We are the Nightmare
United in Regret
A Diamond for Disease_

*Amon Amarth:*
_With Oden on Our Side
Versus the World
Fate of Norns_
(Twilight of the Thunder God only has like 2 good songs)

*Decapitated:*
_The Negation
Nihility
Organic Hallucinosis
Winds of Creation_

*Devildriver:*
_The Fury of our Makers Hand_ (Best album to date, ever.)
(Seriously, The Last Kind Words was really not that great)
_Devildriver_ (self titled)
(Pray for Villains might follow TLKW's bleh-sound, and I've only heard one song that is decent, and that's Back with a Vegeance, the chorus is catchy, but the song might sound a little cliche')

*Kataklysm:*
_Shadows & Dust
In the Arms of Devastation
Serenity in Fire_
(Prevail was okay, but easily forgettable)

*Morbid Angel:*_
Gateways to Annihilation
Heretic
Formulas Fatal to the Flesh
Entangled in Chaos
Altars of Madness
Blessed are the Sick
Covenant_
_Domination_

*Nile:*
_Annihilation of the Wicked_
(Ithyphallic was 'meh', not bad, but not something I can listen to for more then a song or two)

*Samael:*
_Solar Soul
Reign of Light
Eternal_

*Tvangeste (Teh-vong-gee-ist):*
_Firestorm
Damnation of Regiomontom_

*Vehemence:*
_The Thoughts from Which I hide
Helping the World to See
God Was created_
(Prolly my second favourite band of all time)


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 25, 2009)

herrrre we gooo

Pixies- Doolittle
Akira Yamaoka- Silent Hill 2 OST
Kaki King- Everybody Loves You
Buck 65- Vertex
Boards of Canada- Music Has the Right to Children
Sunn 0)))/Boris- Altar
Eric Dolphy- Out to Lunch!
Radiohead- In Rainbows (depends on when you ask me, though)
Thom Yorke- Eraser
Bjork- Vespertine
Pink Floyd- Animals
Beach Boys- Pet Sounds
Girl Talk- Night Ripper
Grizzly Bear- Veckatimest
Wild Beasts- Limbo Panto
Mogwai- Young Team
Oval- 94diskont
Yes- Close to The Edge
Steve Vai- Passion and Warfare


----------



## Teracat (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a few, but my absolute favorite is *Marvin's Marvelous Mechanical Museum* by Tally Hall. Honestly, I think this is the most solid studio album I've ever listened to.


----------



## Wulf (Jun 25, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Dark Passion Play by Nightwish


It hasn't got anything on the likes of Century Child and Oceanborn. Of course if it is your favourite, more power to you. I'm just saying...


----------



## Isen (Jun 26, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> Radiohead- In Rainbows (depends on when you ask me, though)


That's certainly an unconventional pick.  Most Radiohead fans say either Kid A or OK Computer, it seems.  Out of curiosity, what about In Rainbows makes it your favorite over the rest of their discography?


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 26, 2009)

Isen said:


> That's certainly an unconventional pick.  Most Radiohead fans say either Kid A or OK Computer, it seems.  Out of curiosity, what about In Rainbows makes it your favorite over the rest of their discography?


Yeah. I think it's because of my bizarre I have with it. It was my first Radiohead album (embarrassing  ). More importantly, I discovered In Rainbows the summer I learned how to drive and the summer I started my first job (I was 17. again, EMBARRASSING  ). I had it running in my car stereo for pretty much the entire summer, and as a result I tend to associate the album with that period in my life, which was totally exciting and unknown to me. In Rainbows, it's atmosphere in particular, felt so _right _at the time.

/long winded response


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 26, 2009)

Lil Wayne - The Weezy Effect 2 [Mixtape]
Kanye West - Late Registration, The College Dropout
Justin Timberlake - FutureSex/LoveSounds (Last 2 minutes of "What Goes Around..." <3)
Johnny Cash - Ride This Train, Bitter Tears (badass concept albums)
Damian Marley - Welcome to Jamrock
*I Wayne - Lava Ground*
Soulja Boy - iSouljaBoyTellEm (yeah yeah, his beats are on point)
*Wyclef Jean - The Carnival*, The Carnival II
50 Cent - Get Rich or Dye Trying 
*A Tribe Called Quest - The Love Movement*
*Gyptian - My Name Is Gyptian*, I Can Feel Your Pain
*Bone Thugs-N-Harmony* - East 1999 Eternal, *Strength & Loyalty*


----------



## Yandere (Jun 27, 2009)

Three Days Grace: One X
My Chemical Romance: The Black Parade
Fall Out Boy: From Under the Cork Tree

and I liek tons more but, I srsly can't think right now...


----------



## CaseyCoyote (Jun 27, 2009)

Hmm well I guess mine would have to be:


Korn: Untouchables

Metallica: Black Album

Smashing Pumpkins: Melon Collie and the Infinite Sadness

Moonspell: Memorial

Nightwish: Century Child

Cradle of Filth: Midian

Tiamat: Wildhoney

and lastly 

Draconian: The Burning Halo

Woo.


----------



## Not A Fox (Jun 28, 2009)

Pearljam's Yield album.

Bought it, broke the CD, bought another one, that broke, bought a third one. 

It was worth it.


Also, Smashing Pumpkin's "Mellon Collie and The Infinite Sadness" is an epic. An epic as in you had two fucking discs for that album and tons of shit that wasn't even released until Judas 0.

Anyone remember the last time a good band came out with so much damned new material that it wouldn't fit on just one CD?


----------



## DerWolf (Jun 28, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Reign in Blood, Slayer, 1986. Best Thrash album ever. Period.
> Rust in Peace, Megadeth, 1990, Megadeths best album and my favorite album
> Ride the Lightning, Metallica, 1984, My favorite Metallica album
> Cowboys from Hell, Pantera, 1990
> ...



You and I have *very* similar tastes.


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Jun 28, 2009)

System of a Down - Mezmerize 

System of a Down - Steal This Album!

Rush - Snakes and Arrows (IMO, their _best_ album.)

Rush - Moving Pictures

Metallica - Ride the Lightning


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 29, 2009)

Head - Save Me From Myself
Lost Prophets - Start Something
Pink - I'm Not Dead
MCR - Three Cheers For Sweet Revenge
Bluetree - Greater Things
The Veronicas - Hook Me Up


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2009)

Daft Punk - Discovery 
Burial - Untrue 
Pendulum - Hold your colour
RÃ¶yksopp - Melody A.M.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jun 29, 2009)

Automatic for the people : REM
Echos, Silence, patience and grace : Foo Fighters
Billy Tallent : Billy Tallent
Soul Man the ultimate soul collection : Various Artists

My top 4


----------

